# original recordings



## barnabas (Apr 4, 2008)

im a huge classic country fan and the roadhouse is not playing the original recordings.i know it is because they used xm playlist but i hope sirius uses there liabary to replace the songs that are not origanal recordings .i hate newer recordings of songs its just not the same


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a fan of the 50's and 60's channels, and I notice the same thing there too. Many of the re-recordings are stereo versions of the original monaural version. Play the original, scratches and all!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Hardin Thicke said:


> I'm a fan of the 50's and 60's channels, and I notice the same thing there too. Many of the re-recordings are stereo versions of the original monaural version. Play the original, scratches and all!


This was a merger made in H*LL. A lot of the Sirius people don't like what they consider the XM influence and probably a lot more XM people don't like what they consider the Sirius influence  Personally I have tried to forget about the XM company and the Sirius company and focus on the new company Sirius XM.


----------



## fattybear (Nov 15, 2007)

Dolly said:


> This was a merger made in H*LL. A lot of the Sirius people don't like what they consider the XM influence and probably a lot more XM people don't like what they consider the Sirius influence  Personally I have tried to forget about the XM company and the Sirius company and focus on the new company Sirius XM.


Or XM Sirius. <wink> <wink>


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

fattybear said:


> Or XM Sirius. <wink> <wink>


Don't I wish, if the merger had gone that way IMHO the stations would be better  No offense meant to any Sirius subs. Actually one of my favorite stations now happens to be from Sirius--Elvis The King :sunsmile: When I was very young my parents took me to see his movies. I think he was the first person I ever had a crush on :blush:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Funny, my parents took me to see Elvis movies and that's why I can't stand him now!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Gee, my parents took me to see monster movies. I never had a crush on any of them.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

+1 and+1 Oh you two are just so funny :lol: And I should have known not to reveal my "crush" on Elvis in a place where most of the posters are male :bang I wonder why more females aren't into Sat. radio? Or at least if they are they sure don't post here


----------

